# I got a letter from coustoms about my seeds.



## longtimegrower (Feb 9, 2008)

A mouse ate them.


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2008)

pm one of the mods so they know what you want


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes post it up just black out your info.


----------



## King Bud (Feb 9, 2008)

They opened the package, took the seeds, and sent you the rest of the package (along with warning letter)?

Sounds strange to me.. I've only heard of them confiscating the entire package, and sending you a warning letter instead. :confused2:

Good luck to you


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 9, 2008)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> I had ordered from Dr Chroinc before christmas and today i finally got the opened packadge with a letter stating they had been confiscated. The doc was going to make good on the lost order but he did his part and im taking the loss. Sometimes thats how it goes. I can post a picture of the letter without any of my information but i wanted to check with the mods first and make sure it was ok to do so. It took 44 days.  Slim



Hey, Blunt had the same happen to him...post below 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22395


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Damn LTG that's a real bummer. I can only hope you have better luck on your next order.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 10, 2008)

The trouble with this happening is that now they know what you ordered, your name and address will be on file.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 10, 2008)

man that *****


----------



## doctorvapor (Feb 10, 2008)

Better luck next time bro.Is it a fact they put your name in a file or data base?


----------



## POTUS (Feb 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The trouble with this happening is that now they know what you ordered, your name and address will be on file.


 
I know a guy who works for customs. He says the person who opens the box/letter is just a regular person who works for customs, not an inspector or anything. That person opens the mail, takes out anything that is illegal, puts the letter in it and tapes it shut again. Then they throw it into a tub that when full is processed back into the regular mail system.

No record is kept of any items, names or addresses unless it involves firearms, narcotics or unpaid import taxes.

This is currently what happens. It may change in the future, but for now, no records are kept for confiscated marijuana seeds.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 11, 2008)

not to make you even more paranoid, but today I read where the DEA is developing a database of grows, trying to link them together.  I wouldnt order from the same place again, as they are obviously interested in gathering intel from any and all sources.  Perhaps they just cant do it all, due to volume.   Good Luck!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't that Sux ! I had custom take one of my order a few years ago and sent me a letter, but it wasn't seeds though it was Meds i had order with out prescribtion, and the company had made it good and resend the order..

I didn't worry about reordering from them again and ordered all the time..


----------

